# Tire help for honda rancher 400



## reaganhamilton (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 2006 honda rancher 400 and I'm looking for some recommendations on what size and type of tire to go with. I bought the bike used and it already had Kendra executioners and a heavy after market set of rims. I added a 2 inch lift jet kit, and hmf. I duck hunt almost every weekend and want something that will do good in the rice fields and still go have fun on.( I have been looking at interforces)


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

I went with ITP mudlite AT and have no complaints. You can also go a bit taller since you are adding a lift.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Zillas*

I have the same bike and I am going with the Maxxis Zillas next go around. Do a search on this forum and a few posts will come up...


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

ITP 589's. Best all around tire in my opinion

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Mudlites*

I also have the same bike with a 2" lift, I'm running 28" mudlites, go through everything I've come across with no issues. Would definately buy another set


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I put Deestone's on my old fourtrax,and they have been way good.Very happy with them now 5 years of hunting at Presidio.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nothing larger than a 27" and would advise a 26" for that size motor. I would keep 10" on front and 12" in rear.

Just cruising hard pack and mud: Mud Light or Maxis Zilla

MUD only: Outlaw

Around the farm and deer lease w/ Catus: 589's (they are hard)


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

What size and shape are the executioners in?


----------



## reaganhamilton (Jun 5, 2012)

They are in really good shape no patches or plugs they are 27x12


----------

